# Ground wire wont fit into terminal - Splits instead



## itskrees (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I"m currently in the process in installing my car audio system and I've reached the point where I need to plug my 4 gauge power and grounds into the amp. However, whenever I try inserting the ground wire into the 4 gauge terminal, it doesn't fit completely into the terminal and instead, it gets stuffed in and causes the wire threads to get pulled apart and wrinkled with a "branching out" effect. This makes it even harder to stuff the wire into the terminal, and whenever I try cutting the split threads, I still cant get it to the original structure in order for it to fit into the terminal.

My amp wiring kit is Knukonceptz Ultra Fleks 4 gauge 4 amp kit. I'm trying to get the wires into my Alpine PDX 4.150. 

Any help/advice in getting the wires into the terminal would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

Twist the wires as small as you can? Cut off some of the wire to make the diameter smaller obviously so all the wire can go into the terminal on the amp. They make wire downsizing ends as well...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats for having Knu's products. Is time for you to get extra distribution block and short lenght of 8AWG.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

Qicker306 said:


> Twist the wires as small as you can? Cut off some of the wire to make the diameter smaller obviously so all the wire can go into the terminal on the amp. They make wire downsizing ends as well...


Great advice!

If its close, trim a few strands off the OD/outside diameter to help fit. And those reducer ends are quick, clean and secure.

I have found that twisting it just makes the diameter bigger. If your amp was not made to accept the large size, maybe use a d-block and smaller ga wire.

Robert


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Something I've tried successfully is to use first electrical tape, then shrink wrap to get things to work.

1. Cut insulation, try not to cut too many wires.
2. Tape wrap about 1/3rd of the exposed wires with one wrap of thin electrical tape, from the insulator to the wire not on the tip. This will tightly bunch the wire.
3. Slide a piece of heat shrink right over, but don't do anything yet. 
4. Slide wire into intended spot, but don't go all the way in. Just enough to the point where the electrical tape starts to touch the opening.
5. Take the tape off either with a quick cut or by peeing it off, the wire should stay put though. 
6. Slide the wire completely in, it should go fine now.
7. Tighten the crap out of the terminal.
8. Slide the heatshrink over and snug it up against the terminal.
9. Apply heat to get the shrink to uh...shrink. 


That should do it.


----------



## sienna1 (Sep 4, 2009)

itskrees said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I"m currently in the process in installing my car audio system and I've reached the point where I need to plug my 4 gauge power and grounds into the amp. However, whenever I try inserting the ground wire into the 4 gauge terminal, it doesn't fit completely into the terminal and instead, it gets stuffed in and causes the wire threads to get pulled apart and wrinkled with a "branching out" effect. This makes it even harder to stuff the wire into the terminal, and whenever I try cutting the split threads, I still cant get it to the original structure in order for it to fit into the terminal.
> 
> ...


I had no problem with my 4 gauge (ESOTERIC Audio from the early 90's) on a PDX-5. Only remove the recommended amount of insulation as specified in the installation manual (do not twist the strands as this increases the overall diameter). To remove the insulation, simply score with a sharp knife (just short of the conductor)..... make a slit length-wise to assist in the removal of the insulation. Be gentle so as not to disturb the conductor which will become larger the more it's handled.


----------



## Harryp (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys I know this is an old thread, I'm new to the forum and can't find the answer to a similar question and have no idea how to create a new thread 

My question is, I have a 0 awg wiring kit installed and the amp I'm purchasing accepts max input of 4awg, the wires are all run.

Can I buy a fused distribution block (0 awg in, 2x4awg out) and only use 1 of the outputs? Will this cause any current problems or power loss? Because eventually I will be adding a second amp anyway

Thanks in advance if anyone can help or point me in the right direction!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Harryp said:


> Hi guys I know this is an old thread, I'm new to the forum and can't find the answer to a similar question and have no idea how to create a new thread
> 
> My question is, I have a 0 awg wiring kit installed and the amp I'm purchasing accepts max input of 4awg, the wires are all run.
> 
> ...


you can do that if you want, assuming you need it to be fused in that location?

If not, there are other options...like just thinning down the 0ga to 4 ga until it will fit and then heat shrink the end.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

I just use a wire stripper that matches the size of the terminal I am targeting. 

For example:
Carefully use 8 awg stripper on 4 awg wire and it will cut the outer strands off. 
Make the stripped length a little longer than needed.
Put heat-shrink over the insulation to bare wire transition, leaving the right amount of bare wire for the terminal.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They do make reducers you know....they cost about 5 bucks each and only two are needed (ground and power). 

I have a few that are 4g to 8g reducers, same goes for 0g to 4g...


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

To answer your question as to using just one output, yes that's no problem. There will be no power loss. Keep in mind that if a wire run is short, you can run a smaller wire (after fusing, which protects the bigger wire) and suffer no ill consequences. Even small gauges like 8 gauge are fine when the amp is made for 4 gauge, if the run is small. It is all about voltage drop over the run. There's an even smaller gauge of wire in the system anyway, and of course that's the fuses themselves. 

Hey there's a helpful guide or two for this on bcae1 (the bible of car audio), in the fusing and wire sections.




Harryp said:


> Hi guys I know this is an old thread, I'm new to the forum and can't find the answer to a similar question and have no idea how to create a new thread
> 
> My question is, I have a 0 awg wiring kit installed and the amp I'm purchasing accepts max input of 4awg, the wires are all run.
> 
> ...


----------

